# here's my story, what's yours..



## Guest (Dec 2, 2001)

I just found this board and I think its great. I wanted to tell my story of how i discoverd I had IBS and how I got through it. I would love to hear your stories as well..when I was 16 my doctor i began to get very sick so like most people I went to my doctor, I went through months of painful testing and my mom trying to comfort me as much as possible. I was young and in high school and i had no idea what was making me sick. I missed months of school but luckly my teachers were increadibly understanding. I was never in a good mood and on a good day i stayed for maybe only three of my 5 classes. i was scared. My best friend was even starting to turn on me cause i was "no fun" anymore. but what was i supposed to do. ihad so much pain that i couldn't move and i cried my eyes out almost everyday, i didn't know what to do and i tried to kill myself one summer at cadet camp because i though that would have hurt less than the pain. but i had some really good friends there and they helped me through it all. they got me talking to doctors who helped explain what was wrong. I had IBS. my attacks were cause by caffine, something i had been addicted to for years. that changed my life dramitaclly. i then decided that it wasnt going to take over me life. I began eating better and doing more things with my friends. I explained to them what was wrong and they were more understanding when I became sick. so here I am, 4 years later, with great friends a boyfriend who does nothing but take care of me when I'm sick, and I'm happy. I still fight the temptation to have a chocolate bar or a cup of coffee but I know that while i'd enjoy it, the pain afterwards isin't worth it.


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

wow...you've had it tough! now about me: i'm almost 14 and i've never really thought about what "my story" is but i guess in 4th and 5th grade i can remember like whenever we'd have holiday parties and i'd have chocolate and stuff i'd get really sick. then it just kinda subsided for a few years until last year (7th grade) i got sick all the time! i too went through the many many painful tests until they discovered it was IBS. i didn't really understand it to well and neither did my family. i went through probably the toughest stage of my life then. i became very closed up and non-social (which isn't like me). i ended up seeing a counselour cuz not only was the physical pain bad but emotioinally i felt like i was screaming for help and no one was listening! now this year i still get sick quite often but i'm more "at peace" with it and understand that i can't help it. i have great friends too that i can really count on- and a very understanding boyfriend







! i still get very down when i'm sick but i know that i've got this for some reason and maybe it'll end up as a blessing in disquise. ya never know! stay in touch! ~ claire ~


----------

